# Looking for a webmaster - part-time



## EnJoY (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

TechREACTION is in need of a part-time Webmaster on our team. Basically somebody with strong PHP/CSS/SQL knowledge and preferably previous experience with Wordpress and vBulletin.

Tasks would include occasional bug fixes, site tweaks, upgrades and the ability to respond to requests in a timely manner.

If you're interested, feel free to contact me here: alex(at)techreaction(dot)net


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 9, 2010)

i strongly suggest you learn this kind of stuff yourself. i found it invaluable to have management, server admin and site coder unified into one person


----------



## EnJoY (Sep 9, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> i strongly suggest you learn this kind of stuff yourself. i found it invaluable to have management, server admin and site coder unified into one person



Oh, I completely agree.  It's constantly been a detriment to the growth of my ventures.  At least I used to be able to do all of my own graphics, now I haven't touched photoshop in years.

I have no problem doing basic stuff with HTML, editing some CSS, etc.  But I can't do anything sophisticated and worse...I have very little luck in troubleshooting what I break.  :shadedshu

So yea, I wish I could learn but I've learned that I don't really have the mind for this kind of stuff.


----------



## caleb (Sep 13, 2010)

Will work for a visa to US


----------



## EnJoY (Sep 20, 2010)

Let me stress that this is not a paid position.  This is a small amount on work on an occasional basis in return for other types of compensation.


----------



## mudkip (Sep 20, 2010)

EnJoY said:


> other types of compensation.



oooooh kinky boy


----------



## Entycnu (Sep 20, 2010)

I May do it, what kinda compensation?


----------



## aCid888* (Sep 20, 2010)

I would expect 'gifts', guys.



Nothing sexy either* 




*The odd review sample for a guess.


----------



## EnJoY (Sep 20, 2010)

LOL...I should have expect these kinds of responses.  



Entycnu said:


> I May do it, what kinda compensation?



Send me an email (in original post) and we can discuss the exact details.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 20, 2010)

I know digibucc does webastering and had been into freelance. I'll pm this thread to him.


----------



## EnJoY (Sep 20, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I know digibucc does webastering and had been into freelance. I'll pm this thread to him.



I appreciate that.    Be sure to tell him to email me, I don't notice or check my PM's here very often.


----------



## GSG-9 (Sep 21, 2010)

W1z has a point, I sent you a PM though. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2010)

if you are good at something don't do it for free.


----------



## EnJoY (Sep 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you are good at something don't do it for free.



I agree.  Nobody has said anything about free.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 21, 2010)

EnJoY said:


> Let me stress that this is not a paid position.  This is a small amount on work on an occasional basis in return for other types of compensation.



it is not paid. so free. if you are looking for work would you take on a role where your boss promised "other types of compensation?" just warning the young folks out there.


----------



## EnJoY (Sep 21, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> it is not paid. so free. if you are looking for work would you take on a role where your boss promised "other types of compensation?" just warning the young folks out there.



Not paid as in with money.

In any case, the position has been filled.  Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------

